
Mural Raises $23M to Reimagine Visual Collaboration - Crafty_Gurl
https://blog.mural.co/growth-funding-series-a
======
heavenlyhash
I really like Mural and am definitely cheering for them.

They _really_ get UX. It's hard to explain how fluid and useful their product
is until you try it. Nothing else I've experienced comes close for:

\- quickly and meaningfully getting ideas on a screen

\- freely organizing information in nonlinear space

\- understanding _where other viewers attention is at_ , and marshalling it to
where it needs to be, in a group setting.

I use it both for personal brainstorming and in meetings, and it's great.

One wish -- if anyone from Mural is reading this -- would be better export
tools. The current situation where I ask for an export, I get an email with a
link later (which _expires!_ ), etc, is super silly. I'd much rather you make
my browser hang for a few seconds, honestly -- taking me out of flow is super
irritating. (If this is intentional, to make exporting harder and build a
walled garden -- stop it / don't bother! Your product is already _good_ ; I'm
exporting PDFs to attach to emails for (vigorous handwaving) Reasons; I will
_tell_ people to come back to your product to edit and collab in the second
email to them!)

------
pavlov
“Design thinking and visual collaboration in the enterprise space” is the
given description of the product category.

What does Mural actually do?

~~~
mynegation
From their demo video it looks like a shareable digital whiteboard

~~~
darekkay
This sums it up better than the official tagline. We're using Mural for remote
sprint retros: creating notes, moving them around and voting

------
chid
We use this at work. In short it's multi user paint, we largely use it as a
tool to facilitate meetings.

They've (we've?) done well in driving adoption across the org - dedicated
resources, no direct recharged costs attached to use, collateral shared.

Personally not a fan but it does have it's advantages over "standard"
presentations.

------
atoav
I often work on design projects with people who live in different nations and
my conclusion is, that there is really not much missing from existing tools.
You just phone them up via Signal or Whatsapp which is also what you use to
share URLs and screenshots. Then you open a etherpad and beginn to write down
ideas and ocasionally send a screenshot or a photograph of something you drew
on paper. They can do the same. Drawing can be asynchronous, because I don't
really see any reason why I'd benefit from having another person intercept my
focus while I am concentrated on sharing a concept visually.

I am usually a guy who wants to optimize the heck out of every process, but
there are not many pain points for me in that kind of interaction.

I often have the feeling that shiny things like these can become an excuse for
not starting work or get in the way of getting things done quickly with what
you have at hand.

------
papito
What, like Google's Jamboard?

~~~
sumnole
See also conceptboard, muro, ryeboard...

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
ooh - I've never heard of ryeboard. Has anyone used it?

~~~
themmes
It was on HN about two weeks ago, I believe there is a lot of insight there
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21998632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21998632)

------
lucasverra
Has anyone compared mural.co and miro ? Bot do pretty much the same

~~~
joanofarf
I used Miro for years and loved it. Now my company has Mural, which is better
for creating presentations, but not as good as Miro at being an actual
collaborative space.

~~~
lucasverra
presentations as in slides ? Or present the canvas ?

------
wheelerwj
23 million dollar series A, and it already serves 40% of the fortune 100
companies. hmmm.

